# costs of private icsi at rfc



## sweetie pie (Jul 13, 2011)

Can anyone give me a guide to the costs of icsi drugs,scans,and treatment etc i have only found the it is around 3500 but does that include everything or do i need to add the cost of drugs on. sooo confusing. any help out there??x


----------



## lastchancer (Mar 11, 2011)

SweetiePie the cost of private ICSI at RVH is £3210 + £156 for the bloods tests for hep/hiv - then the cost of drugs is on top of this - this will cary depending on the patient but on my 2 private cycles these came in at £440 although i was on a very high dose.  You can get you GP to do the bloods testsbut the results muct be processed by the Belfast Link Labs or the RFC wont accept them - this will save you the £156 - not much i now but it is a good chunk of the drugs costs and any little helps with this unjust charge.


----------



## gillipepper (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi

We paid £3210 plus £401 for drugs and then another £135 for an extra pen and then £8.75 for another 75mls. The other thing is that the pharmacy only accepts cash or bankers draft. We were charged £10 by bank for draft which added to the amount. When paying cash they need exact amount. 

Hope this helps

Gx


----------



## sweetie pie (Jul 13, 2011)

thanks girls this helps alot, i have been looking into egg sharing as icsi is so much money,has anyone heard of egg sharing in northern ireland??xxx


----------



## walsh1363 (Feb 23, 2008)

Sadly you can't egg share over here didn't realise this until I needed a donor and was told I would need to recruit my own and that was origin as well as RFC most egg sharers get free treatment but if u need icsi you pay that part I would look at clinics across the water


----------



## sweetie pie (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey walsh, i had been looking into going to london for the egg share untill i came accross a chat site where someone had said orgin done it so i emailed to get a info pack and to see if they did egg share. when i got the pack there was info on egg share so i rang to find out more and the nurse said that they will do it if i pass all the bloods tests,sims in dublin also do egg share. did u find a doner walsh?? love sweetie xx


----------

